# AMD Radeon HD 6570 & 6670 First Results



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 16, 2011)

*[Donanimhaber] First test Results of AMD Radeon HD 6570 & HD 6670*

*img.donanimhaber.com//images/haber/26058/amdturkstest_2_dh_fx57.jpg



> DonanimHaber put a HD 6670 and two HD 6570 graphics cards, along with a GeForce GT 440 (NVIDIA's fastest card in the segment), through 3DMark Vantage and 3DMark 11, in performance and extreme presets.



*img.donanimhaber.com//images/haber/26058/amdturkcaicosbnc_t2a_dh_fx57.jpg

*Translated Source *


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 16, 2011)

i read these 2 are for OEM only. retail cards will be out later.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 16, 2011)

*@ gaurav*

But these gpu's were for oem's right?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 16, 2011)

vickybat said:


> *@ gaurav*
> 
> But these gpu's were for oem's right?



Yes. Like Sam said, retail ones aren't out yet. 
These results were supposed to be highly classified information except that they're not so highly classified anymore.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 16, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> These results were supposed to be highly classified information except that they're not so highly classified anymore.



highly classified? sounds like some FBI/NSA investigation


----------



## topgear (Apr 17, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Yes. Like Sam said, retail ones aren't out yet.
> These results were supposed to be highly classified information except that they're not so highly classified anymore.



everything is getting leaked before release date - we got benchmark results of GTX 560 and many other gpus before thir release dates. 

and it's a simple business strategy IMO - manufacturers want to create a huge hype about a product and that's why they "leak" some infos/benchmark of a product and some online site even list them for sell before release date for a much higher price premium.

BTW, nice finding Gaurav and those results are really nice.


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 17, 2011)

Sam said:


> i read these 2 are for OEM only. retail cards will be out later.



in this case, OEM and retail cards have exact same specs....also, later = 19th april..


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 17, 2011)

rajan1311 said:


> in this case, OEM and retail cards have exact same specs....also, later = 19th april..



19 April? are you sure? cause the way Fudzilla ppls told, it sounds as if it'll not be out before peak summer time.


----------

